# When the dust settles how much will we owe?



## Purple (21 Nov 2010)

We have bailed out the Irish banks, we are now about to borrow more money from the IMF to bail out the German banks and pay for the 30% deficit we are running. By the time everyone has got their pound of flesh how big will our national debt be?


----------



## PaddyW (21 Nov 2010)

Just looking at Vincent Browne and figures of 90 billion plus being mentioned. Not sure of it's accuracy though.


----------



## Tentman (21 Nov 2010)

All just goes to show the fallacy of keeping Anglo afloat


----------



## Marietta (22 Nov 2010)

Purple said:


> By the time everyone has got their pound of flesh how big will our national debt be?


 

How many zeros' are we talking about anybody here willing to type them up for us??


----------



## Pique318 (22 Nov 2010)

Marietta said:


> How many zeros' are we talking about anybody here willing to type them up for us??


Well, as a bit of depressing fun, €90bn (90 thousand million, 90,000,000,000), in €1 coins, laid end to end, would circle the globe at the equator over 52 times, or reach the moon nearly 5 and a half times !


----------



## demoivre (22 Nov 2010)

Marietta said:


> How many zeros' are we talking about anybody here willing to type them up for us??



Watch the debt grow here !


----------



## zztop (22 Nov 2010)

USA owes 13 trillion
Uk owes 4.5 trillion
Ah sure begorrah were only in the hapenny place


----------



## Purple (22 Nov 2010)

demoivre said:


> Watch the debt grow here !



Thanks demoiver, I was going to post asking for that link.
The article posted directly below it is very interesting.


----------



## sunrock (22 Nov 2010)

zztop said:


> USA owes 13 trillion
> Uk owes 4.5 trillion
> Ah sure begorrah were only in the hapenny place


 
Big,big difference
The UK and US debt is in their own currency.These countries can just print the money to service their debt, which is exactly what they are doing.
Ireland hasn`t that option and never will have even if we had our own currency as no one would want the irish currency.


----------

